# Interior Silicone



## Cliptomaniac (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I was cleaning (with water) some calcium and other unknowns off the inside of my hex tank prior to getting it ready, and decided to replace the interior silicone, just to be safe. As I removed all the silicone I noticed that the bottom hex panel is smaller than the exterior walls, so there is about a 1/4" of silicone between the edge of the bottom pain of glass and each wall. Will I be able to lay a new bead of silicone on top of this old silicone, or do I need to remove it and start over, at least with the bottom?









Thanks,
David


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

General rule is to remove and replace. I don't believe silicone likes to stick to itself. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Good question. 

I've always left that part of the silicone in because it is what actually holds the panes of glass together. 

I just lay a bead and then run my finger along it to shape it. I also make sure that I do the entire thing. I've done 4 tanks like this and haven't had a leak yet. Be very careful to not remove the construction portion of the silicone. If you do, you'll have to probably do the whole tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 ....Tho I usually tape mine off for clean even beads I pretty much do the same. Tony is right that new silicone will not bond to old silicone, but in this case the silicone you leave is whats holding the glass togather, while the new bead you lay in is the actual seal and will bond glass to glass. But it is important that the glass is cleaned of all old silicone residue before laying a new bead otherwise you may end up with a leak.


----------



## Cliptomaniac (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay so if I understand you correctly, I should be okay as long as I make sure the new bead has glass contact on both sides of the old bead.


----------

